
Natural ELF fields in the atmosphere and in living organisms - bookofjoe
https://www.livescience.com/life-electrical-hum-from-lightning.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00484-020-01864-6](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00484-020-01864-6)

